# Small amount Iridium Ore worth selling 4lb (58- 64% )



## Digger59 (Aug 1, 2021)

Sorry don't have any background with this, Will make this short ,In-law gave us small rock collection from great grandparent , in it was ( attachment ) approximately (4lb.) , is what I assume ore . XRF reading from eight position show 53.4 -64.4 % Ir. w/ other . I know Iridium is at high value presently, questions is would this be considered a specimen piece or just ore ? If it has a reasonably high value would like to sell it and give the proceeds back to the in-law . Any info on possible value , if it is of value how or where, even some educated thoughts would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## galenrog (Aug 1, 2021)

The XRF does not know iridium from arsenic. 

This topic has been covered on the Forum numerous times.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 1, 2021)

The fossilized?? leaves may be the most valueable in this rock.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 1, 2021)

I suggest to take a sample. Extract arsenic, if any with nitric acid under hood. Next urea and then drop it with ascorbic acid


----------



## Digger59 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks for the reply's, not sure what to do with it .


----------



## Digger59 (Aug 3, 2021)

Couple other pics if anyone was interested at looking at them


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 14, 2021)

Arsenic with metallic silver.

That would fetch a nice price on any rock show. If you also know which mine it comes from it will be even more.
Definitely a mineral specimen and not something to refine for a few grams of precious metal.

Göran


----------

